# Recall letter from Swift.



## ovalball

Has anyone who has had a recent letter from Swift regard possible delamination of the main hab door had the modification done yet?If so can you tell me exactly what they do and how long it takes.I had a complete replacement door fitted on my MH and have been very happy with it.Just a little worried what the modification might bring......


----------



## RichardnGill

Hi if you read the letter number 2 FAQ says 

2) I have already had a my Hab door replaced, do I still need the modification.

NO, you new door will have been fitted to the current process and specification and no further modification are required.


Richard...


----------



## weldted

*door mod*

Hi i have a 2008 Bessacar 765p and have the later door fitted, the mod is because the gas strut it a bit fierce and may cause strain when opening the door as if you let the handle go it opens quickly and then stops suddenly at the end of its travel, as i understand it they are replacing the gas strut with a more conventional catch which should take according to my Dealer around half an hour to fit.


----------



## Briarose

Hi we had the letter too, although I must admit that I don't recall seeing the FAQ bit, but the letter is long gone in the bin now. I contacted Swfit on here for conformation but I must admit I don't think the post was answered and then I pm'd them, (will have a look if I still have the return PM) which actually confused me a little more as we didn't think any of the new doors had gas struts.

*Edit return PM from Swift

_If your replacement Euromax door was fitted with a gas strut, this should be removed and a door retainer installed in its place. This is to ensure the door does not delam.

thanks

Dave_

And funny enough only this week we have recieved a second letter telling us to book the MH in to a dealers..............then funny enough the dealer that fitted the new door rang us to tell us to ignore any letters from Swift advising us to book the MH in, as they had already fitted us a new door......LOL its all a bit confusing and I can see us keep getting letters regarding this ROFL

What surprised me was that I thought Swift would have had this on record what new door we had etc so I presume that SOME of the new doors did indeed have gas struts.

*Edit link to my post regarding this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-63051-30.html


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi,
To try to explain the problem a little more this affects the Euramax habitation door on Kon-tiki, E700, Voyager, E600, Bolero & E500 models, on the 2007 and 2008 season vans only.

The issue is on some doors the affected doors they can twist causing delamination of the door panels. This is caused by the pressure exerted from the gas strut at the top of the door putting the door into twist with normal use.

So far, where a door has delaminated we have been replacing the doors and removing the pressurised gas strut and fitting a door stopper. However, we have now taken the decision with our supplier to proactively modify all affected doors to prevent the affected doors from failing and delaminating in the first place. We are writing to all affected customers.

I hope this answers some of the concerns, but if anyone has any specific concerns they can contact their dealer or indeed our customer services team for advise or email the Swift technical team direct [email protected]

Thanks
Andy


----------



## stewartwebr

Spoke with Swift a few weeks ago about this.

No dealer in Scotland is on the list of approved repairers. I would have thought some of the swift dealers would be able to do it. But have been advised by Swift that they are dealing with Scotland by using a mobile service. They said they would get back to me. I guess they must be busy as that was 3 weeks ago!

Stewart


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Stewartwebr,
I am sorry that we haven't responded to you, if you don't mind sending me your details I will make sure we get back to you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose

stewartwebr said:


> Spoke with Swift a few weeks ago about this.
> 
> No dealer in Scotland is on the list of approved repairers. I would have thought some of the swift dealers would be able to do it. But have been advised by Swift that they are dealing with Scotland by using a mobile service. They said they would get back to me. I guess they must be busy as that was 3 weeks ago!
> 
> Stewart


Hi we originally had a mobile service to come out to the door, he said it needed a new door after his inspection. We had to wait whilst the door arrived at a Swift dealers I wonder if this is the case with you, as in it needs to be checked etc first.


----------



## Mer

My Ace Airstream has been with the suppliers for three weeks now waiting for a new door to be fitted. I have also had problems with the blind over the drivers cab, the gas heating and the exterior trim. Swift are dealing with it but as the van is only two years old in April and has been driven just 6,000 miles I am not very impressed. Fiat also did a recall on it for the steering and brakes. Ace is now axed from the Swift range which worries me.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Mer said:


> Ace is now axed from the Swift range which worries me.


I wouldn't let that worry you at all Mer. The only reason Ace was axed was to rationalise the range a bit. The Swift, Bessacarr & Ace vans were all identical design wise. The differences were / are in the furnishing colours.

You'll see that your Airstream is the same as a Swift Bolero / Bessacarr 500 range van, just more contemporary colours. I personally liked these colours better (hence why I have an Ace myself), but as a range they obviously didn't sell quite as well, so when push came to shove they were dropped.

It had (so far as I'm aware) nothing whatsoever to do with quality problems, so relax & enjoy (once your fault is fixed!)


----------



## Mer

Thanks Alfa - have you ever had any problems with the heating? I am told that the fan which operates in conjunction with the gas boiler runs the battery down really quickly. I was left in a freezing car park in the middle of December and forced to run the engine at 3am to avoid becoming an icecream! This was the first time I had used the van without an electric hook-up.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

No I haven't Mer, but mine is an older van than yours. Do you have the actual Truma gas fire type heater (Ultraheat) or is it all blown air?

If I'm not on hookup, I just tend to use the gas heater without the blown air, other than for short periods of time.


----------



## Mer

Same with me! I took the van into the suppliers three weeks ago and told that the door will arrive sometime in March - luckily I don't need it until mid-March but it is a very long time.


----------



## rayc

Mer said:


> Thanks Alfa - have you ever had any problems with the heating? I am told that the fan which operates in conjunction with the gas boiler runs the battery down really quickly. I was left in a freezing car park in the middle of December and forced to run the engine at 3am to avoid becoming an icecream! This was the first time I had used the van without an electric hook-up.


The fan has a current consumption that varies as heat is called for and the fan has to work harder. In my MH the fan can draw 5A or so on initial warm up but with the thermostat at half way, to maintain the temperature at 23 degrees, it is hardly ticking over. 
I have found that the best tway to use it is first of all put it on hot water only at 60 degrees and when it is up to temperature switch to heat and water with the thermostat fully on. When the temperature is 23 degrees start to back off the thermostat . 
On a recent very cold weekend I had the heating on from Friday PM untill midday Sunday whilst maintaining the temperature at 23 degreees, except at night when I set th thermostat to keep the temperature at 16 degrees. At the end of the weekend I still had plenty of umph in the leisure batteries [2 x 90AH].


----------



## Mer

No mine's a 2008 model which is blown air and the fan automatically cuts out when the batteries reach 10 per cent full.


----------



## Lonewolf

*Swift door recall.*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> To try to explain the problem a little more this affects the Euramax habitation door on Kon-tiki, E700, Voyager, E600, Bolero & E500 models, on the 2007 and 2008 season vans only.
> 
> The issue is on some doors the affected doors they can twist causing delamination of the door panels. This is caused by the pressure exerted from the gas strut at the top of the door putting the door into twist with normal use.
> 
> So far, where a door has delaminated we have been replacing the doors and removing the pressurised gas strut and fitting a door stopper. However, we have now taken the decision with our supplier to proactively modify all affected doors to prevent the affected doors from failing and delaminating in the first place. We are writing to all affected customers.
> 
> I hope this answers some of the concerns, but if anyone has any specific concerns they can contact their dealer or indeed our customer services team for advise or email the Swift technical team direct [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Hi Andy,

We have just had this door modification carried out,as per the recall instructions.
We noticed when the door is fully open,and slotted into the door retainer on the side of the van.The bottom half of the door is touching the back wheel arch.

Is this correct? If so,I am concerned that with repeated use it may damage my wheel arch and door.

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Swift door recall.*



Lonewolf said:


> [
> We noticed when the door is fully open,and slotted into the door retainer on the side of the van.The bottom half of the door is touching the back wheel arch.
> .


Ours ( Bessacarr E530) doesn't _quite_ touch the wheel arch but it is very close indeed.

We find it quite hard work to pull the door away from the retainer so the door can be closed. You have to get out of the van and stand in front of the door. It bothers me that constant pulling on the door will not do the van panels that the retainer is attached to any good.

G


----------



## nink

*Habitation door mod*

I find the mod to be done to my E560 will mean I am not able to open the window adjacent to the door or the door will hit it !!!!
Does not seem a very good solution to the problem!!!!

Anyone else with a E560 had this mod done or thought about the consequences!!!!!!!


----------



## asitsn

*recall for door modification*

The modification that swift is doing for the door lamination problem is removing the gas strut and replacing it with a cheap and nasty door catch which costs about £2.50. The door has no stability at all. I reckon there will be more problems in the future, but by then our van will be out of warranty and I bet swift will not want to know.


----------



## Lonewolf

*Re: recall for door modification*

I agree with you asitsn,

The "new" door catch that was fitted to my motorhome does look cheap and nasty.I would go as far to say it looks second hand.
The door does not seem as stable as it once was,and as I stated earlier,I am concerned it will start to damage the door and wheel arch because they now 'rub' against each other when the door is fully open.

I also have concerns about what damage I will do to the side of panel where the retainer is now screwed into.
As Grizzly has already pointed out,it is quite hard work to pull the door away from the retainer.What this constant pulling will do is very worrying.

I personally think this recall is more for Swifts benefit,than the customers!

I did request a response from Swift in my earlier post............So far they have gone quiet.

Regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: recall for door modification*



Lonewolf said:


> I agree with you asitsn,
> 
> The "new" door catch that was fitted to my motorhome does look cheap and nasty.I would go as far to say it looks second hand.
> The door does not seem as stable as it once was,and as I stated earlier,I am concerned it will start to damage the door and wheel arch because they now 'rub' against each other when the door is fully open.
> 
> I also have concerns about what damage I will do to the side of panel where the retainer is now screwed into.
> As Grizzly has already pointed out,it is quite hard work to pull the door away from the retainer.What this constant pulling will do is very worrying.
> 
> I personally think this recall is more for Swifts benefit,than the customers!
> 
> I did request a response from Swift in my earlier post............So far they have gone quiet.
> 
> Regards,
> Lonewolf.


Hi we have been lucky, as we got a whole new door. We don't find the retainer a problem at all though, and have been very impressed with the quality of the new door it is so much better than the original door.........there is the issue of it going back to the window but so far have found this no problem as we tend to open the other side windows and the rooflights.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Lonewolf,

Sorry for missing your earlier question.

The door will get close to the wheelarch, however, if you are at all concerned about the contact, please ask the dealer who undertook the recall to reconfirm the location of the door retainer, in line with the dimensions given by us and Euramax.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## asitsn

Hi Lonewolf
We are fortunate at the moment, as it is our friends who have had this fitted, although we have had the recall letter, we had the gas strut changed on our door within weeks of delivery as the door would not open far enough, the dealer fitted a non gas strut, which he told us was from a burstner, our van is now coming up for it's first M.O.T after seeing the mod on our friends I have now sent an e-mail to swift asking them to inspect our van as I really do not want this nasty adaption and hopefully we will be able to kepp what we've got, will keep you posted!
Regards
asitsn


----------



## Mer

*Re: recall for door modification*

My Ace Airstream is in for a new door - has been for four weeks! I am concerned about the new catch too. I have also had problems with the concertina blind over the drivers cab, the probes in the waste water tank, the heating and a few of the cupboard catches. The outside trim is not what I would expect either - the silicone they used attracts the dirst and is difficult to remove. My van cost almost £40,000 two years ago and was our pride and joy until things started going wrong. It has only had 6,000 miles of very careful use. Like most people I find that once the dealer has your money the interest in the customer decreases. I expect to get my van back in around three weeks, and will be taking along an expert to view it before I accept delivery.


----------



## airstream

*New doors etc*

Hi,
My Ace has been with dealer for 3 weeks and counting! for new hab door - second new one as first to fail was replaced with an identical door which then fell to bits - we had the recall letter arive while the van is having new door fitted
Seven weeks to fit a door etc ??? I may not get mine back for months then? 
We are into replacement electrics, interior and exterior trim,wash hand basin,
awning fixings, shower tray support - any body else out there got door handles on ajacent doors 4" out of horizontal alignment -QC what QC?
But YES we love the vans layout and think its the best looking compact motorhome on the market 
If only bits didn't drop off and the electrics worked for more than a few weeks 
Ray


----------



## Mer

*Re: New doors etc*

Hello Ray. Like you I love my van - or at least did before the problems started. Like you I had electric problems too - the computer didn't seem to recognise when the engine had been switched off and I lost all my interior lights and pump. The dealer said it was a gliche! My exterior trim is awful, looks like someone has done a DIY repair on parts of it, especially around the exterior storage doors. I bought this as new to last me out and now I am taking ownership of a vehicle which will have been operated on several times - or at least I hope I'll get it back. I am seriously concerned about the quality control and I hope Swift pick up on this message and explain what has happened. I am also concerned about future porblems and how they will be dealt with. My two year old van is already running with an "invalid" warranty because the dealer failed to inform me of "habitation" service requirements or issue me with a service book or reminders, and my work is being dome on "goodwill" from Swift, but I continue without a guarantee.


----------



## Lonewolf

asitsn said:


> Hi Lonewolf
> We are fortunate at the moment, as it is our friends who have had this fitted, although we have had the recall letter, we had the gas strut changed on our door within weeks of delivery as the door would not open far enough, the dealer fitted a non gas strut, which he told us was from a burstner, our van is now coming up for it's first M.O.T after seeing the mod on our friends I have now sent an e-mail to swift asking them to inspect our van as I really do not want this nasty adaption and hopefully we will be able to kepp what we've got, will keep you posted!
> Regards
> asitsn


Hi asitsn,

According to Andy of Swift's post on this thread.He states that they are acting proactively,so as to stop the affected doors delaminating.

This is why they have issued a recall.

As far as I know any recall must be actioned so that any future problems(door delaminating)will still be covered under warranty......correct me if I'm wrong.

I look forward to Swift's response.Keep me informed.

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## airstream

*Hope is all we have*

Hi Mer,
I am unsure re hab service and warranty - I had mine serviced by Mark at CLS who found the damp ingress and some other issues and he supported my claim with Swift 
I have had almost every problem reported on the forum and more all have up to now been fixed by Marrquis at Preston who must be sick of seeing me and my van
I now think of booking it in for warranty work before each trip to save time
I can only asume that I am unlucky or that all the other Swift owners out there keep quiet and change their vans before the warranty ends
I am concerned re the electrics as the cost out of warranty will be huge 
However I live in hope 
Regards Ray


----------



## Mer

*Re: Hope is all we have*

Hi Ray - I live in hope too! I only know one other Airstream owner locally and he has been beset by problems too. Like you, all I want is a few years of trouble free motoring and camping.


----------



## andymac

Well mine is in today for the new door, having had a quick look at the door this morn it does look more sturdier built, although I did notice that there is no grey decal on the door supplied  So it may have to go back again for that, not sure I like the sound of the new door retainer.

Andy


----------



## andymac

Just to add for other owners, please check that when your new door arrives at your chosen dealership for replacement, make sure that if your van has a coloured Decal on the bottom of the door, like my airstream has, that it actually arrives at the same time as the door, otherwise like me you will have to make another wasted journey because of someones incompetence to actually realise you like your door to match the rest of your van :x 

Rant over

Andy


----------



## Mer

How do you find out when the door arrives - my dealer has gone quiet!


----------



## andymac

Mer, my dealer contacted me to say the door had arrived.

Andy


----------



## Mer

*Swift*

Good news - one down and ????? to go! Hope mine is on the way.
Mer


----------



## airstream

*make sure ALL the bits are there*

New hab door to be fitted ?
When the dealer akes you to book your van in get them to check that every part is actualy delivered
We may get our van back one day if Swift get all the parts to the dealer!!! Despite Swifts call to me in January stating that this time all the parts would be with the dealer within the week so booked van in for the door and a host of other problems - van in 3 weeks now and still all the parts are not there for the door
Swift are investigating why all the bits are not there and will let me know by Monday 
All I want is a fully functioning motorhome 
Ray


----------



## stewartwebr

Could I request Andy from Swift post some pictures of the changes please. I'm due to have the changes done once they sort out someone to do them in Scotland. However, I don't like the sound of what Swift are doing to sort the problem.

When I bought the van I liked the idea of the gas strut which allowed me the option to open the kitchen window and have the door open. The other issue I can see with the mod will be if the door is left open it will block my fridge vents (695EL) which is not a good thing in hot weather.

Is it not possible to fit the catches that are fitted to the Kon tiki range or is this too expensive an option.

My van is due a service next week. I will make sure the door is well damp checked

Stewart


----------



## Briarose

Hi Stewart

We have been really pleased with our new door, and like you originally I didn't like the idea that the door no longer had a gas strut, but we have found it better........esp when on the drive as it used to block the passage when open between the car etc so difficult for loading whereas now it goes all the way back, that said ours goes back to the window and not the fridge as the fridge is on the other side.

All in all though a much better door than the original, I am a bit confused why some folk have had to have their MH in for days or weeks for the door as we got a call, asked the dealer to double check if all the bits are there.............took the MH in and then collected it two (or it might have been three) days later, but we were busy with our seasonal shop at that time so it was a case of when we could get back too.


----------



## airstream

*Good news*

Update on hab door 
Missing bits to be with dealer Tuesday next week we may have van back soon?
Regards Ray


----------



## Fiveway4

*Door Recall*

Hi Guys

I got my letter and as my van was already at the local dealers (long story) I took it straight up, its been back twice since then and they won't do it saying they don't agree with it! OMG they said if I wanted it fitted take it somewhere else, one of the reasons it was in is the door keeps moving and letting light at top or bottom and refuses to lock! Does this mean my door is affected we take it in get it adjusted and two weeks later we are back to locking it manually and stuffing pillows in way of gaps to keep cold out!

Where else can I take it I live in Oldham and bought it from the rubbish that are Lowdhams of Huddersfield - never taking it back there again they did some wiring ended up with the electric coming out of the audio cable into the TV and guess what the tv is broken and they won't fix it. The are truely rubbish.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Fiveways4
If you don't mind, could you send me your details and we will see what we can do to help,
Andy


----------



## asitsn

Hi 
This is an update on the outcome of our door stop. Our van had a non-gas strut fitted few weeks after purchasing it. It was requested when we ordered the van as it didn't open far enough to get in (my other half is on crutches) the door clip that swift wanted to fit is only available in white, (which we were not happy about) on a grey skirt. After visiting the Boat and Caravan show at the NEC, we were able to have a discussion with Simon Colley who is project manager, he was extremely helpful and spent a long time on the phone to customer service at swift who have agreed that as it is not a gas strut it should not cause a problem and they have agreed that we can keep it. This has only come about because of going to the show and talking face to face with someone, the outcome for us is good.
So thank you Swift and thank you Simon Colley
regards
asitsn


----------

